# Control Brazon Robot Steren K-680



## chaud5 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola gracias por leer este mensaje, actualmente comenzare a experimentar con el brazo robotico de STEREN K-680,  veo que tiene 5 controles para controlar partes del brazo robotico, la pregunta puede sonar tonta, pero necesito saber que combinacion saca a la interfaz del robot cuando se realiza cierto moviemiento por ejemplo si muevo el codo a la derecha, que combinacion saca a los motores del brazo (cuantos 0 y 1),alguien me podria explicar como hacer esto, ya que al no ser mio el brazo prefiero escuchar una 2da opinion.

Si este tema es repetido, por favor pasen el link del otro tema.

Gracias por su atencion


----------

